# Channel 4 programme tonight 9 pmre gay couples surrogacy tonight



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone watching this? I remember seeing a programme them when they had the first set of twins?

L x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

What a great family they are, they are all so lucky to have each other!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

DH and I watched this and the eldest son was just a complete poppet! so well rounded, however I did feel very uncomfortable when 'daddy' was talking about the possibility of one of the latest twins having Downs. Everyone is different and it's not for me to judge. It just made me feel incredibly uncomfortable. I thought the rest of the family was just lovely though x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought the eldest boy was so sweet and grounded, they are a lovely family.  I also thought the talk from the father if one of the twins had Downs Syndrome was a bit much, but again the elsest  boy was the voice of reason saying how they'd love him whatever etc.

I really wish they'd gone into the reality and legal side of international surrogate, and how they get around bringing the babies back after openly paying for the ED and surrogate mums more than reasonable expenses- which contravenes the UK law and then bringing them back as a family/parental orders.


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm afraid I found this programme quite difficult.  While they're obviously a happy family and, as you say, the eldest son was amazing, I was horrified by their approach to buying donor eggs.  One of the dads, when looking at egg donors preferences in recipient families' characteristics said - "why would they want someone humble? She's getting $50,000, cheeky cow!".  They seemed equally dismissive of their surrogate as a human being "lets just cut you open and get the babies out of there" . I thought they were utterly disrespectful.  The fact that it was a financial transaction doesn't excuse their rudeness and lack of and appreciation of what these women were giving them.  They also seemed dismissive about the emotional implications of not ever allowing their children to identify their egg donors and it seems too controlling - surely the children should be allowed a view once they grow to adulthood? And one final moan, I was disappointed in Cutting Edge that they got the facts wrong about surrogacy for same sex couples being against the law in this country - they really should have got that right.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

It was certainly an interesting program and many aspects of it were very positive - I liked how they were so open with the children and got them involved in the process and the kids really seem very well grounded and obviously really happy

However, they clearly represent a tiny minority in that they have the financial wherewithall to pursue this type of treatment in the US - most 'ordinary' (ie non millionaire) couples would never be able to raise the sort of money required....and yes, some of the things one of the dads in particular came out with made for some uncomfortable viewing at times...

But overall quite an interesting perspective on the topic and less sensationalised than it could have been   
Suitcase
x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

well I thought the kids were lovely,  the main Dad really pi##ed me off, very arogant he should be Humble, just cause he has no money worries he likes to act like he can just buy the egg donor and surrogate. He did not want to get invovled with the surrogacy journey, just to go over and collect them.  I felt sorry for the little girl as her egg donor and surrogate did not want to stay intouch like the other ones.


----------

